# Conference this weekend in Detroit area



## Don Kistler (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be doing a conference on "Contentment" at the Calvary Baptist Church in Waterford, MI this Friday night and Saturday. Two sessions Friday evening and four sessions on Saturday, then preaching Sunday morning and evening. 

The church is making the conference available for free to anyone who is out of a job, which is a nice gesture.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, you've got 8 speaking times in 3 days.That's a heavy load.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 29, 2009)

Praying for you, Don.


----------



## Don Kistler (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll admit, it does take a bit of training to be in shape for this kind of thing. It's actually the knees that get worn out fastest.


----------

